# What type of smoker should I get for smoking cheeses?



## daniels (Mar 8, 2017)

I keep going round-and-round.  Been thinking about another smoker for a while but instead of another smoker for meats I thought I should get something for cheeses and maybe fish.

I've been looking at the Chief smokers, Masterbuilt, etc.

What do you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2017)

What smoker do you have now?   I use the trays and tubes from Amazin in all of my smokers for cold smoking.


----------



## daniels (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a 22.5" WSM.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2017)

Below are threads with designs for cold smokers....   Cardboard box cold smokers...    enjoy....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99316/cardboard-box-cold-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136978/bulding-a-cardboard-box-cold-smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/180730/cardboard-box-build


----------



## daniels (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks Dave.

I just placed an order for an AMNPS.  Seems a bit easier than a soldering iron method.  I'll grab a cardboard box and start experimenting.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2017)

Very good...   Cardboard boxes have smoked some mighty fine food.....    Make it big enough for good air flow...   and lots of cheese and even bacon would be good...    Dave


----------



## daniels (Mar 9, 2017)

Will the WSM and AMNPS work together well enough to smoke cheeses?  With no charcoal and some ice cubes in the water pan, if needed, I would think it should stay cool enough.  Will the AMNPS create enough smoke?  My hunch is that it will.

I can put the burning AMNPS on the empty charcoal grate.

What do you think?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes it will work in the WSM...   I would skip the ice and smoke at night...  one row in the AMNPS burns about 3 hours +/-...   Upper and lower vents wide open...   come back in the morning...   Maybe the empty water pan has sand or gravel in it for thermal mass and consistent temps..

The AMNPS will probably raise the temp of your WSM about 10-15 degrees...    let us know...


----------



## daniels (Mar 9, 2017)

I use my smoker in a 30' x 50' shed so no sunlight will be hitting it and I can keep overhead doors and windows open.  Should be cool enough during the day right now in Iowa.

Can hardly wait for the AMNPS to arrive.  I'll need to do some cheese shopping. :)

I might buy some ribs too.  I'm getting a Weber Expandable Smoking Rack and some heavy hooks from Pit Barrel Cooker so I can smoke several racks of ribs hanging vertically in the WSM.

This is getting interesting!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2017)

Burning charcoal consumes oxygen which may definitely be a problem for the AMNPS....   An electric element, for the WSM will solve that problem...


----------



## daniels (Mar 9, 2017)

I'll smoke the ribs in the WSM the usual way without the AMNPS.  Just making the point that I have some other toys coming soon.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 10, 2017)

Daniel I smoke cheese in my 22 WSM using the pellet maze. Just remember to take the charcoal ring out and leave the vents wide open. No need to use the maze when smoking ribs and such. The mountain puts out enough smoke with a few chunks.

chris


----------

